# make buildworld



## triumdh (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi,

A couple of questions from a newbie.
I have installed freeBSD 8 from img file on USB drive. no problems.
run
`portsnap fetch && portsnap update`.


```
cd /usr/src
cvsup -L2 -g -h cvsup14.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
```

All seems fine.
I have created a custom Kernel.
I read that before you create a custom kernel to do make cleanworld && make cleandir then make buildworld.
So..

```
cd /usr/src
make cleanworld && make cleandir
```

and this appears..

```
home# make cleanworld && make cleandir
#   To be safe in this case, fall back to a 'make cleandir'
===> share/info (cleandir)
make: don't know how to make cleandir. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
home# make cleandir
===> share/info (cleandir)
make: don't know how to make cleandir. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


First question is:
Do I need to make buildworld from a fresh install before reloading the custom kernel?
Am I using the wrong approach/commands? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 10, 2010)

Zyou don't need to `# make buildworld` _per se_*, but it's not a bad idea.

If you have nothing in /usr/obj, making clean is redundant, at best.  And I think (assuming you would need to in any case) you would want to `# make clean`, not cleandir.  (is cleandir even a valid target?  FIIK)


* I mean to make buildkernel or installkernel, it should automagically take care of any extrinsic "Stoff", ja?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2010)

triumdh said:
			
		

> cd /usr/src
> cvsup -L2 -g -h cvsup14.us.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile


You don't need to install net/cvsup-without-gui just use csup(1). It's in the base and works exactly the same.



> I have created a custom Kernel.
> I read that before you create a custom kernel to do make cleanworld && make cleandir then make buildworld.


No, you need to do `# make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL` and `# make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL`. A build or installworld will build/install all userland binaries (everything in /bin i.e.).



> Do I need to make buildworld from a fresh install before reloading the custom kernel?


As long as the kernel and world are in sync, no.


----------



## triumdh (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for all your help.

Do I close out this question as resolved?


----------

